# Wed Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Had a couple of guys out for an evening of ribs and chicken.. Oh and we fish too. Fish are waiting till late before turning on with the hot sun keeping them down. We worked thru it and got over 40 LGMouth and here are a few. 


























And one small snakehead too. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------

